# Trout in the surf?



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

The trout should be in the surf soon. Are there any reports of trout in the surf at Surfside? Thanks.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

There's gonna be about 100 of these threads within the next few months!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> There's gonna be about 100 of these threads within the next few months!


Man ain't that the truth lmao


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I'm ready. When the surf is right, it's a lot of fun. I haven't looked at the surf this year and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I think current cool weather has pushed the trout bite back a bit but it shouldn't be long.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I usually time my first trip around high school graduation! Had an epic trip years ago the day after my nephews graduation...

I fish freshwater year round for striper, hybrids, and whites, but cant wait for waist deep surf action! 

Barking monkey, soft plastic , and topwater time!


----------



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Workers on the Exxon short rig 40 miles southeast of Follets Island have reported large migrations of giant, roe laden sows heading towards the car bodies on the eastern fringe of Surfside Beach.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Sowhunter said:


> Workers on the Exxon short rig 40 miles southeast of Follets Island have reported large migrations of giant, roe laden sows heading towards the car bodies on the eastern fringe of Surfside Beach.


Car bodies, how long has it been since the last trace of those disappeared? I remember the boilers. None of that stuff is still there. My dad always wanted to fish the boilers.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Should be Epic next weekend at the Gathering.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Good Reports*



Sowhunter said:


> Workers on the Exxon short rig 40 miles southeast of Follets Island have reported large migrations of giant, roe laden sows heading towards the car bodies on the eastern fringe of Surfside Beach.


Man with a report like that I just had to go Weds. and see sure enough they are starting to trickle in. I caught 5 nice ones let the big mama go only got pics of three. All caught on a mirrorlure up shallow. Hint of the day don't walk through the fish. Going again in the am.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Yall expert fish estimaters have a guess on the length of the fish I'm holding I let it go with out measuring it. Probly my PB trout. The ones on the cooler are right around 20"ers


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a nice tide runner. I'd say somewhere around 26 inches. Fat too!


----------



## jmunn44 (Mar 27, 2015)

We hit up the surf last night with some live shrimp, caught a nice 21 in, missed a few. The mullet and specs were jumping everywhere. Guy next to me was using berkely white 4 in shrimp and caught 5 or more 20 in plus. Also had the penn battle 8000 surf rod out with 65 lb braid. My brother had it stuck in the bed of his truck. Live mullet on the bottom, something huge hit it. Broke the rod 2 inched down where it was in the bed. The drag was set too tight. My GF grabbed it while we were out trout fishing and as she was reeling it was still screaming. The swivel connector ended up bending, releasing the hook under that pressure. What ever it was was big and wasnt slowing down.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Welp went back early Fri. Morn. and no luck. Started an hour before daylight with top in first gut nada. Switched to 51 Mirrorlure fished first and second gut nada. Ended throwing gold spoon under rafts of horse mullet still nada. My uncle threw gulps under a pooping cork and struck out too. I guess I need to break down and look into these mythical bait fish everbodys yammering about.lol  Over all I didn't see anybody catching there were 6 or 7 guys lined up closer to the pass and they all left early. Looks like it will be at least till next Fri before it will get right again.:rybka:


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

*pirates*

We got into em pretty good Friday and Saturday this past weekend... caught a majority 18 to 20s... with 2 4 pounders.... all on bass assassins. heard reports of people cleaning up on top water earlier in the week... surf was beautiful this past weekend... green all the way up... surprised not more reports as we saw quite a few people taking advantage of the ankle high waves and green water... caught majority in between 2 and 3 bar... caught a few out past the 3rd. also saw a NICE bull red that lost the battle of life... go get em!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Last Friday at Jamaica Beach. Most caught off of the second sand bar fishing toward the 3rd bar. All 20" or better on croaker. I released 7 kept 6. The other two guys caught 9 total. Again no undersized. One 26", one 25 and a few just under 25.


----------

